# 1st grow ever, 18 NL girls



## Parcero (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, this is my first grow and first journal, I was advised to do this journal so I will.  Started germinating around 7.8.09. The first wee was *NOT GOOD* for the plants, I didnt have a place ready to grow yet so they moved around a lot and got too little light. So they became a bit long and lanky. 12 or 13.8 finally at the grow place and under one 150w hps. Too close, a bit yellowed so I swap them under fluoros. Also around this date I changed them to bigger pots. For week they were in shock I guess because nothing really happened. Now starting 21 or 22.8 they started growing again, exept couple are still a bit shy but the rest show progress again. Now they are under two 150w hps, 2feet above and some fluoros on the side aswell. I have one more 150w hps and one 400w hps ready to use but dont really know should I use the 400w hps yet? Temp is around 20-25 celsius, depending on the fan. I keep the fan on all the time but I made some adjusts today so the temp is not steady yet. Got heaters aswell if I need to raise the roomtemp. I have as much room as I need and later I will pot them in to big meatboxes, two each and try to get four 400w hps lapms to do the job. When in meatboxes area will be around 3,5-4 square meters. My grow room is in the shed and I´m expecting a lot of bugs when weather gets more cold. I appreciate all instruction,tips, knowlege what you good people can give me in all phases of this one. I bought 3 bottle set of Biobizz nutes, they were recomended to me. Havent started the nutes yet. Today my average lady is about 12-15 cm and have 3 sets of leaves. I was already a bit worried because of the small size and little leaves but my hopes are up again for this progress in last few days.  ??  Be well, all of you


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Parcero, you need to throw up some pics so we can see whats going on. Sounds like you're ready to go. If you don't already have one, make sure you get a ph tester. 

HazeMe


----------



## Parcero (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, pics. But as it happens at the moment I dont have a camera and I lost that cord to transfer pics from my phone.
I understand that it´s difficult to help without seeing whats going on but pics will follow, latest next week.

Now las night there was some progress, very small and slow but some anyway and my spirits are up.

I put a silver tarp around them to reflect light better, been watching heaps of pics and if everybody else has I wanted one aswell.

Last night the temp was 22, I put a heater on this mornig to raise it a bit.
Also the tarp might store some heat so got to check it now during the day.
I also lowered the 150w hps lamps, they were over 2" I measured and are now at 2".
Them lamps have glass cover so they wont heat that much so I´m thinking to but them even lower but not sure yet?? And dont know if I should start with the 400w hps yet or wait a bit more.

Few of them got first set of "whole" leaves out, you know with full 5(how do you call it?). Might wait a bit more before starting with nutes.

Soil is so slow to grow I see now and anyways I think I´m a week or 1,5 behing because of that first terrrible week, then the lamp too close and then too early potting but I´m optimistic again. Pacientemente.......

Thanks for reading and all advises are welcome, more tips I suppose when I get them pics.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Aug 31, 2009)

So..

Yesterday I changed them two 150w hps to one 400w hps. I dont really know how far above it should be. I placed it 3feet above, lowered it today couple of inches and this is what I´m planning to do untill the right heigt seems to be found.
Do you know?

Anyways yhe girls looks better everyday and I´m happy. I can actually smell them when I enter the room.

For pics, takes few days more I guess. I went to get a camera on  thursday morning, came back yesterday with out a camera. Somehow I ended up drunk with my friends and with lot of people I dont know. Results, massive hang over, half shaved head(? very good idea) and feels like a broken rib and for sure no camera and no money...

Also started with nutes yesterday

Bom!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 31, 2009)

Lights can get as close to the plants as you can comfortably. Put your hand up close and see distance when it starts to get too warm.


:rofl:

sorry bout the hair though


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html  Take care ! Verbally cheers !


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2009)

...*"3.5-4 sq mtr"*.. thats close to 40 sq ft. 
A 400 watt hid is only sufficient light for approx 1 sq meter or 10 sq ft.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 31, 2009)

Ya man, they´re still in about 1sqm. When I pot to bigger I put more lamps.
I was planning to put total four 400w hps lamps


----------



## Parcero (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, cool
I click scales, I approve and then to that little line I write my name or where?


----------



## Parcero (Sep 1, 2009)

Them ladies are growing nicely, seems to me.
Room temp stays between 22c and 27c.
Humidy around 52.
400w hps is on 2 feet above , I shall lower it today a bit more.
fan is on.

I should change them in to those bigger containers. Waiting to get some more soil and need two more lamps after that aswell. When I place them all in big containers right side by side the area will be just under 2,5 sqr meter. Fine for a while but I think/hope they´re gonna grow much bigger and I might need to separate them boxes a bit later on.

What a shame I still dont have any camera.
Thanks everyone for reading and tips, eventually I might learn to grow and use this forum.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Sep 8, 2009)

Right

been away for a while

status update in oder I suppose.

All ladies been poted for the last time in to big containers.
Now I have three 400w hps lamps and 2x120cm + 2x60cm fluoros aswell now.
Plants are in area of approx. 2.2square meter, the room itself is bigger but I shall put them tarps around to make it a bit smaller. Light should be enough now, right?

I´have two fans to create wind now  but the temperature is still getting a bit high and I´m trying to solve that problem now. Humidy is no longer a problem I have a humidifier(?how do you call that thing in english) now.
I do need better ventilation, at the moment I have one in both, in and out and them blow/suck somewhat 50l per hour and I think it´s not enough. True?
Some of the ladies were turning a bit yellow? I potted them again and havent started nutes yet and they look ok now but I have to start nutes tomorrow again. Hopefully they can take them now better. If not I have a problem to solve...

What else, cant think now, lost my concentration and I´m out of smoke, mierda.

Tommorrow I shall post some pics, not too good quality but better than none. I tried it earlier but there was some problem with the server few days ago so I could not.

That drunken episode where I ended up shaving half of my head gave me a broken rib aswell . Ha haa, how to blame if not me? The girl who wont the wrestling match? 

Untill tomorrow then.
Be well, be safe.

Bom


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

cant wait to see the pictures your english is awesome!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 8, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Parcero (Sep 9, 2009)

Right

The room temperature is getting way too high and that is causing a problem I have to solve. Dont know yet how but I must find a way. Autumn is arriving north so that might drop it a bit but it might be too slow and I dont want to boil me ladies. It´s pushing over +30celsius

As I guessed theres problem with sizing these pics and because of that I cant post all of them. Dont know how to resize these pics, dont know how to use PCs. I have looked the instructions how to do it but still cant. Cant install picasa for some reason and my opinion about PCs gets stroger by minute; only reasonable thing you can do with these things is to throw them out from the window. I´m a mac user without mac at the moment...

So if you can see the pics you´ll see my plants and part of the growing room and now I would like to ask your opinion about what I´m thinking of doing. The walls are covered in styrofoam and is on the back side 60cm away from those containers and 70cm on the other side wall and I was thinking to put a silver tarp around right next to the plants. Is this going to do any good reflecting light wise or just a waste of time and effort. White walls 60cm away or silver tarp right next to?

Thank you for reading and tips.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok, two more new pics taken this morning.
Heat is still a problem and the weather is surprisingly warm. No can do.

In what temp. they get stressed because of the heat?

Last night I ended up sitting in my growroom reading, doors wide open, fans blowing cool air from outside. Cant do that too much day time, I´m having annoying visitors, what looks like everyday now and it sucks.
Cant really tell them not to come, it´s their house after all!

I decided against ro put that tarp over there, at least now. I had it earlier when they were smaller and it was really complicated to nurse them. Now better with more space. Might put it later...

To me they look good, considering what they been through. Few are still a bit behind grow wise from the other but maybe they pick up later.

Cheers

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Sep 10, 2009)

And forgot to ask; I need to do a bit of painting in the room, is it ok?

Thanks


----------



## Parcero (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello again

My girls are growing nicely and quite fast aswell IMO.
I have to lift lamps everyday and I dont mind about it
Room temp. still get s a bit too high but I cool it down few times a day by keeping the door open to fresh air.
Also gettin couple of long fluoros more just to put on the side to give light from down aswell. They're coming bushy, nice.

Few pics more, finally got proper camera.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Sep 20, 2009)

So, Girls are growing nicely I think.

Got two new fluoros yesterday, both with 2x150cm tubes . Totally now I have 3x400hps, 2x120cm fluoro, 2x50cm fluoro and 4x150cm fluoro in 2.25Sq meters or 24sq foot. Fluoros on the side or between bushes for lower parts and some more fuoros to come.

Somethings wrong I guess, some lower leaves are turning yellow and then withers, dry out, dies and thats it. I tought that maybe it´s lack of light because they´re quite bushy and it's only the lower ones but I'm not that sure anymore. Or is it normal that some old ones usually just withers away?
Otherwise they seem heathy to me.
Water PH is always 6,5-7 when I water and little nutes once a week. One without nutes and same thing. Not in all plants have this yellowing thing going on.
If you can share your wisdom or opinion what this might be, please do so. Much appreciated.


Biggest one is aprox.50cm and smallest just under 40cm. I shall give few more days more 24light and then start flowering.

Bom


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 20, 2009)

It looks from the pics that all the yellowing leaves are on the bottom of the plant, right? If that's the case, then I wouldn't worry about it. What are your temps? the tops are reaching for the lights (like they should), but I see alot of the foliage drooping. I see that you had temps at 30c+, I would think that the drooping is caused by the heat. Did you get the heat under control?

 But, other than that they look good.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, only the lower leaves gets like that and tops reaches to the light.
I'm still strugling a bit with the heat, I more or less manage to kept the temp under control on tops but the at the bottom it does stay too high. On top of the plants, 40cm under hps average is +26-27celsius but unfortunately most time at the bottom around +30 to even 32!! No good. But enough ******* around with this gear what I have now, looks like it's not enough so got to get something more. On tuesday I go and get this ventilation unit what is buil to do a whole house by it self so that should do the trick in that single room. Lets see.

Thank you mistisrising

Bom


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 20, 2009)

If the temps are varying at different levels in your room, then you should put a fan on the floor to mix up the air vertically. And, how do you defy physics by keeping the heat low? Heat naturally rises, so how does it stay hotter below? I would imagine that it's hot high and low, and the lower temps at canopy height mean the only fan is at that level. So, unless a more experienced indoor grower has a better idea, I would put a fan on the floor, and put in the ventilation you were talking about.


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2009)

looking good even with the high temps but you need to get them down...heat stress is no joke...plants might look good but who knows how the heat will impact your male to female ratio...as well as impact your yield down the line....


----------



## Parcero (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, I've been turning fans around again, changing position and done what I can at the moment so lets see. It is mind bogging how the temps are like that but I had 5 thermometers in that room changing them all around to see it them meters are lying but still the same -> too hot I see. I got home made HPS lamps so theres not any kind of cooling system on them so my biggest fan is blowing straight at them so that might alter ( and most likely is)the temp on those thermometers that are at the top levels.
I had fluoros in between the plants so maybe that was one of the factor aswell to what has happend to me girls but I took them of now untill tomorrow.

So now, I have a 15km walk to the bus stop, good bus ride ahead aswell to pick up that big ventilator, bus back and very same 15km walk with that big ventilator back but I have to do it ASAP and  I should get back here tomorrow.

Thanks for the advises  mistisrising and Hamster Lewis, I sure dont want my expensive fem.seeds turn in males and ruin this thing up. I keep trying, I want to succeed.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Sep 22, 2009)

Back after 28h trip with the new duct fan. 
Just istalled it and now waiting for the result and see if it work. Hope so!
Girls had grown again and it was hot again:cry:. I think I star flowering tomorrow or day after.

And finally,  a Friend of mine helped me out with some nice bud!
Demasiado tiempo sin.
Any one :48:?
Boom Shankar!


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll hit that
:48:


----------



## Parcero (Sep 23, 2009)

It did work! The temperature came down!!!!. So if the yellowing stops that was it and I'm off the hook on this one and hopefully nothing more shows up.
If. Lets see.

Couple of pics I took just now.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

Unfortunately lowering the heat didn't do the job, some leaves are still yellowing. Shame. And not just the very lower leaves but a bit higher aswell.  Got to start surfing and finding the answer to that one.
Without knowing too much of this I think it's the soil. I bough regular but good quality blacksoil BUT I didn't add any sand on in and later on I realised that I should have. The soil gets compressed and form a hard layer on top. I already once broke that layer and refilled the containers on top, they were compressed about inch bellow the edge. Maybe this is it, maybe nutrition, maybe something else, but what?

Otherwise they look good to me and by lowering the temp they seem to look a bit more perky.
They're still vegging, last day and tonight I give them the first night. Few are already quite big, somewhat 65cm and if they double on flowering period I should have some big bushes here.

If you know by the look of the pics whats up with this yellowing, please share your thougts.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

I started thread considering this yellowing in here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=544927#post544927

if it works....


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 24, 2009)

I would not worry too much about the yellowing. Plants are big and light penetration is not the best with flouros and a small hps. Is your hps still 2 feet above plant? If so, get it closer, i have mine 15-20 cm from the tops (that's about 1/2-2/3 foot), but i don't think that's the problem. If your pH is what you say it is, i would guess N def (but i think i also spotted some P def in one pic). If you have nutes they contain N, try raising the amount you give. But used coffee grounds is rich in N, i know people use mody coffee in organic grows. I guess you could put a small amount on top of the soil before you water and let it slip into the soil with the water. Don't know how much though, but i'm sure someone can help you if you want to try.

Oh, i've also heard that you should NOT put sand in your soil. That turns into cement and you don't want that. Get some perlite instead, dirt cheap. But i really don't think that's related to your problem either. 

Hope you sort it out/
k

EDIT: Added a pic of N def, does it resamble your plant?

ANOTHER EDIT: Checked your thread in the sick plant section. You should meassure the pH of water coming out of the pot (aka runoff). THAT should be about 6,8 or so. You lock out N when pH is low. Don't remember how low though. And do not water too often, constant soaking will lower pH among other bad things that will happen to your soil. Let it dry out good before watering again, It will not die instantly if it gets a bit wilted from dehydration. Soon you will know when to water to avoid dehydration and overwatering.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Kebnekajse

No, my lamps are 40cm above now.
From where I bought my nutes and asked what kind of amounts to use on this kind of soil the guy noted me that this soil will get hard without added sand and ofcourse that was already after I potted them.
So, dont know yet what to do with this thing.
Have to find more info about this very soil I'm using before my next step.
And yes, some of those leaves in that pic looks like some of mine.

Started flowering just now. Might keep one in veg. untill my mate comes and takes clone from it.


----------



## Parcero (Oct 5, 2009)

Very problematic grow, almost scared every morning thinking what can happen next.
Had some problems earlier with yellowing leaves. Turned out high ph on soil, run-off 7,5-8,5, tried flushing, no good. Turned out as I was expecting it was the soil, too hard, compressed to cement so now I've repotted all my plants now and have to tell you repotting half a meter plants is a pain, big time.Lost plenty of roots....I had couple of other threads going on considering these problems so this was on a break. Finally when I thought everything is in order I had a power failure and plans were in cold and darkness for 20h and that was already second time during this short flowering time when the light/darkness cycle got messed up. First one I did on purpose, had to change it, too many univited guest all day long so I changed it from 6pm to 6am, to midnight to noon and now it's 8pm to 8am. 
So I dont really know how to count these flowering days because of those incidents. First morning anyway was 25th sep.
I suppose that repotting puts me back for two weeks but it´s done now. They seem to pull through this one, yellowing stopped and new grow shows aswell.
Lucky me if they dont come out as hermies, all 18 showing female sex btw.

Lets see what future brings on me and to this grow.

Be well, be safe.


----------



## Parcero (Oct 6, 2009)

This mornign nothing devastating, yeee


----------



## Parcero (Oct 8, 2009)

Day 14 flora

They started growing more height again after last weekends repotting/rootrape. Good.
Highest pushing over 90cm already.

If I foliar feed only with mg, which amounts?
Founded really different amounts.
Monday is my nute day but I dont want to put a mixture of 4 different things to my water so I decidet I shall give them a bit of mg via leaves.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking really good man, im jelouse


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't feed your plants by spraying the leaves! It doesn't work, you'll end up burning your plants. Just feed the soil.

HazeMe

P.S. Those babies are looking good!


----------



## Parcero (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm glad you like them and ooooops I also sprayed them with magnesium sulfate.

And the thing what I've been very scared to find...I might just have found it...
I do NOT know how the flowers start to form but I'm very worried that this might be a VERY bad thing to discover after seeing some nice flowers already appearing. I hope I'm wrong but is this a sing of a ladyboy?????


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont think so.

Do the rest look like that?

I think thats normal.


----------



## Parcero (Oct 11, 2009)

> Do the rest look like that?


No man not all, just 3 of them


----------



## Parcero (Oct 11, 2009)

Added one 100w hps, or is it 150w I dont remember to one corner. Two girls were a bit far away in different shape pots.

Now I run with
3x400w hps
1x100w hps (or150W?)
8x 58w fluoro tubes 150cm long

I've been thinking getting one more 400w hps and remove that small hps or just throw 1 or 2 those small hps ones more. I have the small ones lying around useless. Dont really know if I gain anything with those, except more electric bill.
Growarea is 2,3sqr meters = 24sqr feet

Added some pics taken just now

Be well and thanks for dropping by.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful garden! I'm in awe! I'd love to see that whole room full of resin-oozing buds .


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn man...you are growing some trees indoors....NICE!!!!


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey man looking great, I wouldn't sweat the yellow leaves too much, if they are only the bottom ones it's most likely the lack of sun down there, the plants look very healthy. What a great looking first grow. Those 3 don't look to be goin hermie, at least not to me, I've had my share of them in the past.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

I would advice you to always monitor the plant closely when you detect signs that it could be a hermie. I just had a plant the made some calyxes that looked just like male preflowers for the first couple of days and then all of a sudden pestils were coming out of them. I almost chopped my Nemesis for this reason, and I'm sure glad that I didn't now.


----------



## Parcero (Oct 12, 2009)

> I'd love to see that whole room full of resin-oozing buds .


Thanks MeNtAlPaTiEnT, so would I, so would I. I hope I can pull this throug. 


> I would advice you to always monitor the plant closely when you detect signs that it could be a hermie.


 Thanks RiskyPack, been looking closely. Need to get a proper magnifyer though.



> I wouldn't sweat the yellow leaves too much, if they are only the bottom ones it's most likely the lack of sun down there, the plants look very healthy. What a great looking first grow. Those 3 don't look to be goin hermie, at least not to me


 Thanks Raisin Jackson, they opened up now a bit and dont look so ballish anymore



> Damn man...you are growing some trees indoors....NICE!!!!


 Cheers Hamster Lewis, thanks for dropping by


----------



## Parcero (Oct 13, 2009)

Added another 150w HPS.
Have I gone completely mad?
Biggest plant 103 cm today and the smallest only 63cm.
Quite a difference dont you think and this is just because the smallest one is nearest to the intake, where the cold air comes in. So no crap about how those kind of things effect on your grow. Kind a knew it would happen and was expecting it but didnt had a choice on that matter. What was a surprise that the difference is that big, 40%.The Small one is still healthy looking with lots of bud sites and bushy, just small, poor thing. Lets see how it finnishes, biggest candidate of turning hermie.

Be well everybody!


----------



## BUDISGUD (Oct 13, 2009)

nice forest bro...lookin good


----------



## Parcero (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by BUDISGUD

Made myself a clonebox from aquarium.
Bit of trimming,bit of cloning, bit of experiment with.
Everything looking good IMO.


----------



## annarko (Oct 14, 2009)

Those are looking pretty nice i think ill sit back and :watchplant:


----------



## Parcero (Oct 19, 2009)

Day 25 flora or something around that

Had a small accident in the growroom, one of the big fluoros collapsed and did some damage to few plants. Main stems stayed intact but lost some good budsites and big fanleaves .
Otherwise plants looking good and healthy. Tallest 107cm and smallest 70cm. I think they wont come as big as I was planning but hoping that most will break that 90cm mark.

Check out that individual plant in redbucket. I call it "organic wunderbaum" or "the rent". I'm growing it for my friend and it will be the rent for me for using his barn to grow and as reguested only feeding with water and my love, nothing else. I've putted some used tea leaves and ground coffee on top of it and started watering it today with vanilla flauvored water. It looks cool to me, very symmetric, like a miniature christmastree. Healthy looking aswell. Its 71 cm tall btw so not the shortest one in this lot.

I tried different methods of rooting my clones, well all in soil but in different mixes and cuts and so on. Some looking better, some worse. Just trying...they'll be gifts anyway and hopefully atleast few will pull through.

Thanks for dropping by everyone and to annarko aswell for your comment.

And now, after almost 5h of watering,:48:, anyone?

Bom

Be well and be safe


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking real good, Parcero!


----------



## Parcero (Oct 25, 2009)

Day 30 flora



> HazeMe     Looking real good, Parcero!


Cheers mate.



All things just ok I think.
Girls are getting a bit fatter by day and sticky.
Found a new home for few clones, few still here with me.
Lost them few budsites when that lamp collapsed and smoked some them small ones and was surprised that there was already some potent in them, good.
Temps seem to drop quite a bit during dark perioid and I have to use a heater in the room, temps vary around the room between 17-23celsius, 63-74fahr. during dark. Too bad, I would rather save the electricity during that time but no can do. I´m looking for a gas heater, costy things but might get one anyway and save in the long run..
I'm running 5 hps lamps now + fluoros and everyother thing around the room and house so I´m pretty much using 2000w constantly 24h a day!
Waiting for a massive bill....

Anyways, some new pics, taken just before the lights went off today. 

Thanks for visiting.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Oct 26, 2009)

Never really did any trimming to my plants. I wanted to see how they grow without. 
Today while watering I gave them the knife and made 90 cuts from 15 plants, I had seen enough. Dont really have any idea what this kind of chopping will do to plants at this stage and it's a bit too late to worry about it now and I do not. I went trough all the budsites and if there was no cristal on top, you're out. Some very small and some very big, over 40cm, like that one in the pic 46cm!
Also measured them today and seems that they dont grow taller anymore, atleast not much. Growth was 1-3 cm in one week. Tallest 109cm and shortest aorund 70cm. Funny how I dont remember anymore and dont have the board with me. The Rent was 73 if I remember correctly.
Full nutes 4ml - 3ml and 3ml / litre, rainwater.
Lights on temps 22-30c. Lights off temps 18-22c.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Oct 30, 2009)

Cant see difference to the ones I stabbed and to the ones I left alone, yet.
On monday there was a pungent stench of urea/ammonia in the room and if I wouldn't been sure I would have thought that theres been cats pissing all over the place. That smell disappeared for two days and was back strong again yesterday. I guess they recovered... Dont know if this kind of stench is normal to NL. I've come across to some hazes that had a strong urea/ammonia smell.

Just waiting.

It's -5 celsius and I'm not laughing.


----------



## Parcero (Oct 31, 2009)

Something has been chewing leaves. Havent found the bastard yet.
Smell of weed has reached second floor trough the ceiling, need adjust some wunderbaums.
Pots already very dry, need to give them a bit water tonight. Once a week watering is not enough anymore. Still going to nute them only once a week.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 31, 2009)

Still looking good, how long do they have left?


----------



## Parcero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi mistisrising, thanks for dropping by. 
I dont know. Shop says flowering time 50-65 days. It´s the beginning of the 6th weeks in flora now(day 36). I repotted them while flowering, maybe thats one week extra and I slashed them  earlier this week aswell  so maybe thats another week more. I hope atleast 4 weeks more, still see-through buds and not enough of them either... if you ask me.

Bom!


----------



## Parcero (Nov 2, 2009)

Had a proper short circuit the other morning and nearly burned down the whole barn. Things just melted... Luckily it didnt burn and it happened while I was in the room and it was 4 minutes to darkness. An electrician friend visited and told me he has never seen anything like that and told me it was really a good luck that it didnt burn down. He fixed it and also promised to make something more safe in there. He had a meter with him and we checked the consumption of electricity..woa, day time constant 2800w per hour, drops a bit under 2500w/h when dark!! Expecting massive bill...
It gets too cold inside the room aswell now, need to insulate the whole ceiling next friday and adjust the floor a bit aswell. Need to run two heaters during dark and that sucks, thats why it takes that much electricity. It's slightly too cool during day aswell so I added another 150w hps to give warmth. 

Be well

Bom!
:joint4:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 2, 2009)

very impressive looking grow you've been working on parcero!  I'm interested in seeing this one the rest of the way.  I've got 4 NL I just started so I'll be keeping an eye on this one as it comes to a close.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for visiting lordhighlama and good luck to your grow. Need to check your journal.

Slow progress, buds a bit more filled I think. Hard to say when you see them all the time. 
Watering and nute day yesterday.
Almost full nutes, dropped one ml of Biogrow, gave 3ml-4ml-4ml/l.
Need to water again thursday or friday but without nutes.
Accidently snapped a fanleaf today and this really pisses me off. No more room for any mistakes!!!
Got myself two small UV-B bulbs. Only one in use now, getting another lamp friday so then using both. Just 20min yesterday, approx. 30min today and so on.

Be well

Bom Shiva


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 3, 2009)

You got some real nice ladies there.. I want to go back to Northern Light again at some point.. It was my first grow, and actually one of the best smokes I've had so far..

About the fanleaves... Doesn't matter too much.. look at my second grow.. Almost no fan leaves in the end  It was a PH problem.. But plants are strong.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 3, 2009)

Parcero said:
			
		

> Thanks for visiting lordhighlama and good luck to your grow. Need to check your journal.
> 
> Slow progress, buds a bit more filled I think. Hard to say when you see them all the time.
> Watering and nute day yesterday.
> ...


 
A few mistakes here and there is inevitable for some of us, I just try to limit them as much as possible.  

You can check out my journal but I haven't updated it in quite some time.  The batch that I was growing in that journal got eaten by spider mites.  Wasn't able to get them under control and they wiped out everything.  Took me a while to get myself back in the correct mindset for growing after that accident.   

Soon I will have to update that journal with some new pic's of attempt number 2.  lol


----------



## Parcero (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for visiting Riskypack and lordhighlama.
It's a bummer what happened to your grow earlier lordhighlama and good to hear that you're trying again. Be waiting your journal to come.
Riskypack, I kind a choose the NL to be my first grow aswell, it was said to be easy start for beginners + when grown proper it yields a lot. Well, they're still growing so let's see if I can make them yield aswell.

All seems to be in order inside the growroom. Cant say the same outside of it, cold, snow...

Big insulating night ahead, double styrofoams to the ceiling and fireproof silver plankets on the floor and some other stuff  aswell I suppose.
Should get a proper electricity "closet" tonight aswell, another power line in, proper timer(s) I can trust and so on... I dont even know everything that is coming.

My almost forgotten clones rooted, so need to find a new homes for those. I dont think I will stay around and grow them.
I was also upgrating my clonecloset yesterday and dropped a lamp on top of one. It got supercropped, thats all(see pic). Too soon I guess but maybe it will pull through it. Since I discovered this supercropping method I've been wanting to try it, now it happened by accident.

I'm burning one 13w UV-B now one hour at the time twice a day. Will add one more of those tonight and increase the time little by little. Up to four hour total?

Should have updated this yesterday, now I dont remember those things that I was supposed to write here as a note to myself. Well no can do.

Be well everyone.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 6, 2009)

hi parcero, looks like that "supercropped" plant should pull through just fine.  Your jungle looks like it is taking over, I bet it smells like heaven in there.

Good luck on your insulation projects and stay warm friend!

later,

lhl


----------



## leafminer (Nov 6, 2009)

Good grief, how tall are those plants now? Looks amazingly good.
I checked your grow out because the Blue Mystic I'm growing is supposed to be similar to NL according to Nirvana. I've always fancied growing NL. So many varieties, so little time and space . . .


----------



## Parcero (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for visiting lordhighlama and leafminer.
Insulation project was a hit, worked well and the plants are anything between 72-110cm, mostly around 85-90cm or so. I thought that indica will double its size during flowering and maybe in some cases it does but not these ones so they ended up a bit shorter than I was expecting. I measured them before 12/12 so that they all would be around 1 meter when ready or smallest around 90cm but they lost plenty of root when I repotted them so maybe thats why they didn't reach the height I was planning. Now I know so next time they all will be bigger.
And they smell!!!!!! I'm actually having a bit of problems with the smell or more likely how to mask it. I ferment in the room, have different kind of air fresheners, build one of those cool airfreshing thing I found here in DIY-site and what not, but still the odor sneaks all over the shed. But I will mask it eventually. Next one I try tar ( and feathers). Coat with tar some small things around the shed and see if that will help. 

Water and nutes yesterday. Kept the grownute a bit lower like last time. 3ml-4ml-4ml/l. All in all they seem to be ok. Had to support some branches with strings and hopefully need to do that to all of them.
No idea how long untill ready but if they would flower 4 weeks more I would be most pleased.

Be well and be safe amigos y amigas.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 10, 2009)

Checked them heights and they are a bit taller now. Mostly 90+cm.

Yellowing leaves. Cant be that drop of N, dont think it's N def. time yet.
Run off PH was too high. I have maybe 3 feeds left. It will rise too much if I dont do something about it. Flush I suppose. Bummer.


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 10, 2009)

Man, that looks like a lot of tasty meds. I would fix the ph first, also, and worry about the food later. Getting them to harvest healthy would be more important to me than getting another feed in. 

When you say three more feeds, are you going by the breeders harvest specifications, or by what it looks like to you?


----------



## Parcero (Nov 11, 2009)

Good point mistisrising, thanks.
Also that "three feeds" is an estimate what breeders gave. I cant say how long untill harvest,  but I wont harvest without getting a microscope and checking them things out first.

Need to leave tomorrow and adjusted the timers yerterday just to check if they work and what time do they knock off/on. Very glad I did it. This morning HPS's knocked off 7.55am and fluoros didn't at all. Broken timer again. Let's see if when they switch on in the evening.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmm, I have to flush all the girls. That could be complicated now because I dont have running water no more and they're a bit big to move around... Have to figure something out...get a pump and stuff and get it done somehow..

Now you, more experienced good sir or ma'am, please give me your guess how long untill these ladies are ready.
They seem to be in different(?) stages?

A pleasant day to everybody


----------



## Parcero (Nov 12, 2009)

Classic, I go out to run errands and something allways fails. This time a heater didn't run. 12,5celcius, thats 54f. inside temp. No good.
Got myself a small drill-powered pump. Flushing starts tomorrow. Luckily the yellowing hasn't spreaded too much yet.

:48:


----------



## Parcero (Nov 16, 2009)

Four nights of flushing and it´s done.
Let me tell you it´s not that easy when you dont have direct running water in or a drain out. And the only "good" water comes from your neighbours well not that near, from where you need to carry it over. My well water is bad, undrinkable and in this frost, pump and hoses frozen which needs to be carried inside to thaw everytime I want to use them. Ofcourse I need to heat water over a woodfire stove. This, that and a lot of more downs and downs, no need to mention I needed approx. 3000liters to do the flush and a fierce -10celcius frost to start, I'm happy that it´s over, done and never need to do again. Untill next time...

Will post some pics in few hours time after I´ve fed myself and am ready to go back and clean the whole mess in the grow room.

Now food and smoke.

Boom Shankar!


----------



## Parcero (Nov 16, 2009)

Pics

Last one is my new kickass electricbox with proper timer and stuff, not complete yet..


----------



## Parcero (Nov 17, 2009)

dia 52?


----------



## Parcero (Nov 19, 2009)

Tomorrow 8 weeks flowering or so..
Got myself an microscope and all trichromes are still clear, no worries I'm not in a rush. I would be happy if they keep fattening for two weeks more.
It's quite a rope show already. They're getting slightly more yellowish by day.

See pic, that 2cm thingie on very top popped overnight, nice.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 20, 2009)

Now that the frost has changed to rain humidity is high. Too high IMO now when they already have buds. I hope they wont mold or start to rot.
Timers playing tricks again and now I think there´s been an interruption in the dark period by my UV-B lights, not good.

Trichomes clear to just a bit cloudy

Pic of The Rent,only water, nothing else


----------



## Parcero (Nov 20, 2009)

Some spots on couple of thems leaves, appeared more just recently. Flushing didn't stop that. Generally more yellow aswell. Curling upper leaves, not on everyone. Heat? UV-B? Some other stuff or just getting ready? I hope two more weeks! Humid.


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 20, 2009)

Glad I found this......
A friend had given me some seeds a while back but couldn't remember what they were . Just recently he had his memory jarred and told me the seeds are Northern Lights. Looking at your pic of 8 weeks, I'd say your pretty close to the chop. Wouldn't worry about the yellow leaves at this point, I had the same look on my last grow but it finished fine. Take a look at my "Unknown Asian" Link. I still had two weeks to go when that pic was taken. 
Thanks for sharing your grow with everyone. They look really nice....


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 20, 2009)

yum yum,, I don't know if it's the fact that I really wanna smoke sum weed right now or your plants r just beautiful but man I swear I can almost smell that last pic u just posted.

hopefully the interruption to your dark period doesn't have any harmful effects.

GREEN mojo your way!!!


----------



## Parcero (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for your comments CungaBreath and lordhighlama.

Cungabreath that unknown asian sure looked good, very impressive plant. How much did you yield for that one? And if you have NL seeds my best luck for growing those. This is my first time but as far as the actual growing of the NL plant, it´s is been easy, the other mishaps and stuff has made this to a challenge.

lordhighlama, it turned out that the dark perioid was not interrupted after all. I set that same timer next day to check and it just stops after 2h or so no worries there this time. Have you started your grow, a journal perhaps somewhere?


Room gets hot hot hot during lights. Humidity still high but lowering slowly as pots gets more dry. Dont know how long I have left so dont know if I  should still give these babies nutes when watering next time or just water.  
I put tar with watercrystals in a canister and a fan on top, lets see if that masks the smell.

Pic just now.

Be well, be safe


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 22, 2009)

I had two plants going on that grow but no pics of the other one. Seem to remember 18 or 19 oz dry weight for both of them. Not a bad haul for a novice :hubba:
Hopefully my NL turns out as nice as yours. Thanks for the luck and back at ya :ccc::aok:

Edit: If your around nine weeks I would just put water till the end.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 23, 2009)

> Seem to remember 18 or 19 oz dry weight for both of them. Not a bad haul for a novice :hubba:


Excellent if you ask me.


Humidity still high and doesn't seem to drop, until it gets dry outside.. No can do, need to water some of them tomorrow and that will raise the humidity again.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 24, 2009)

Think I saw first bits of amber in one the plants. I'm pondering should I chop them all at once or try harvesting some parts of some plants in stages... Not yet anyway.
I decided to give them just plain rainwater, just only a litre per plant or so to keep the high humidity not rising even more, it was around 55 and thats the driest what I've had in over a week.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice. Well taken care of. No bug problems throughout? I would chop all at same time. Thats just me though.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 24, 2009)

AHHH...can you see the Lights? I can  Love how the Northern smokes. Great job, buddy. You're gonna be sittin pretty!

Peace - Love - Nugz

7greeneyes


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 24, 2009)

oh man those are looking great...
I'd only harvest it in sections if you have a noticeable difference between top and bottom of the plant.  Sometimes its nice to have a range of bud from head high to couch lock.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks nouvellechef, 7greeneyes and lordhighlama for visiting



> No bug problems throughout?


 No man, no problems with bugs at all.



> AHHH...can you see the Lights?


 Ya man, thats been motivating me, to see the lights BURN!:smoke1:


All good I think. After the small watering yesterday I was happy to notice that the humidity hasnt rised, 55% still, could be less. I was surprised this morning about the yellowness when I turned the HPS's off, they really distort this color, all in all they are still green. Might have imagined that amber color yesterday because I didnt notice too much of it this morning.. Or am I imagining it today?


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 25, 2009)

they look good man nice job


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking nice dude :aok:

With the amount of lower growth you have going there, I'd chop off the colas and continue flowering the lower half. Or at least a few plants to experiment with. Would be interesting to see how much more they can produce in a week or two.
Either way.....sweet looking grow....nice job :farm:.....enjoy the :afroweed::bong1::ccc:


----------



## Parcero (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments fruity86 and cungabreath.


> With the amount of lower growth you have going there, I'd chop off the colas and continue flowering the lower half. Or at least a few plants to experiment with. Would be interesting to see how much more they can produce in a week or two.



Man, I´ve been thinking that myself. Now I face decisions, wich ones, fattest, skinniest, the ones with most undergrowth or the ones with less? Most mature ones or most undeveloped ones? I dont know, but I shall choose few for sure but maybe wait another day or so to get them thrics more cloudy or a bit amber. Cheers.


----------



## Hardcore-Blaza (Nov 27, 2009)

your girls look nice m8 keep it up n get the bud porn flowing


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 27, 2009)

Those buds look super dank... Can't wait to hear about the smoking experience


----------



## Parcero (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by Hardcore-Blaza and RiskyPack


9 weeks flowering today and I cant see any ambering. I dont mind, I suppose they amber when they´re ready for it. Man, what a rope show it is by now and they seem to get even heavier, I dont mind about that either.
My temps are a bit high and cant get that humidity under control now when its wet wet wet outside. They´re thirsty again but have to wait few more hours before I give them a bit more water. Need to water very carefully now, every second day or so. In darkness the humidy gets above 65,even 70+, damn. During darkness I cant run all the fans to the max. and need to lower the exhaust ductfan aswell because of the noise and weekends theres been people visiting. Well no can do, I need to water them and I need to run them fans full power for now on, during darkness aswell so I guess I just need to go out and sit outside the shed and block people from entering.
They drop quite some leaves at these days and I hope couple of maincolas would show some amber sings so could cut few to see how the lower parts will grow after. 
I still have a bit of weed left but not for long and after that I´m even more tempted (even obligated)than now to go there and snip a piece and sample my own goods. Must stay strong...ha haa

Be well, all of you!:48:


----------



## Parcero (Nov 28, 2009)

What next? I' m out of ideas now with this humidity problem. Lights out, I left the exhaust to max, big fan mid. and 2 small fans max. + one small one max. wich is in this odor masking thing I have and yet the humidity has risen above 70% in less that three hours time! I guess thats how its gonna be untill the end and just hope that they wont mold! Damn.

Paz


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 28, 2009)

How about a dehumidifier?

Or two.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 28, 2009)

> How about a dehumidifier?
> 
> Or two.




Exacto amigo, but I´m isolated and dont have a phone at the moment so I cant reach a helping hand to bring me one or two.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi bud,

Wow those are some great looking NL plants...  What a great choice for your first grow.  It was mine too 15 years ago...  I still LOVE that strain and it's on my short list of true classics.  I hope you can get a dehumidifier in there soon.  You are at a critical point now that they are getting fat and swelling up densely.  It's next to impossible to get air movement inside of dense bud masses and the swing in temps from lights on and lights out and vise versa can create a lot of condensation on your plants and inside the buds where botrytis (bud rot) can get a start.  A space heater during lights out would help too...   Anything to help lessen fast temp swings and dry out the air...  A dehum not only dries out the air but will also produce warm air as a by product of the dehumidifying process and this is the one time of year that it can be a plus.  

Whatever you do you should examine your buds in depth every day or two to keep a sharp eye out for bud rot.  Really separate some of the dense buds with your fingers and take a look for any sign of white cottony bud decay or mushy bud where BR has advanced to latter stages.  If you get a bud rot problem sometimes it comes down to deciding between a big harvest and clipping out a bit of rot or waiting til you have a little more amber and have to cut out a LOT of rot...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tend to get bud rot only if I lollipop my plants so that all I get are very dense 'buds on a stick' and if I let them go au naturale and only remove the lower 1/3 of the plants bud sites they don't get so dense and the budding spreads out more evenly and I rarely get bud rot issues...  But it still happens sometimes...   especially down here in the summer in the dirtyolsouth...

Peace!


----------



## Parcero (Nov 28, 2009)

> Hi bud,
> 
> Wow those are some great looking NL plants...  What a great choice for your first grow.  It was mine too 15 years ago... I still LOVE that strain and it's on my short list of true classics. I hope you can get a dehumidifier in there soon. You are at a critical point now that they are getting fat and swelling up densely. It's next to impossible to get air movement inside of dense bud masses and the swing in temps from lights on and lights out and vise versa can create a lot of condensation on your plants and inside the buds where botrytis (bud rot) can get a start. A space heater during lights out would help too... Anything to help lessen fast temp swings and dry out the air... A dehum not only dries out the air but will also produce warm air as a by product of the dehumidifying process and this is the one time of year that it can be a plus.
> 
> ...



Great post! Thanks man, a lot.

I ran to the growroom when I found this and spred them buds all open. Never really handled them like that, just staring straight at them thats all and turning lightly around. Luckly I discover no mold, rot or any other things like that.  I did cut some off from 4 plants that were in IMO in most need of. This gave me an great opportunity to have a proper look with the microscope of the situation and found no amber color. My plants have plenty of budsites so they arent that mailcola centered, excluding couple. I attached some ties to keep them buds little separated from the main stem. Funny, I´m tying them upwards from the bottom and downwards from the top. Monday I can go to the city and get couple of dehumidifiers. I have a heater during dark but cant run that full power now, too much heat. There must be some moist underneath the floor where I cant access now but it just been so much rain lately whats raising the humidity.


And cheers again dirtyolsouth


Now I have a bit of fingerhash, and I shall chill!


:48:
Bom Shiva


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 28, 2009)

Parcero....Really nice grow man!  I hope you can get those dehumidifiers, becuse I would hate to see those lovely NL babes end up with mold on them!  I've got a pack of Dr. Atomic NL with a 25% outcross to DJ Shorts Blueberry that I'm going to run as soon as My cinderella 99/AK47 are done (actualy will germ the NL/BB when these are 1/2 way through flower)  I'm hoping that my NL turns out as nice as yours are...Really Nice job!  Thats your first grow to???  Thats incredible man!....Very Nice!


----------



## Parcero (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for visiting legalize_freedom, yes this is my first grow, and good luck to your grows.:watchplant:

Couple of days a go I took some buds to give more air to dense looking colas. I quick dried a piece to sample and found out that these babies are not ready yet. I have a test going on now with this weird kind of aircooling thing wich should collect some moist while at it, lets see. Anyway today I'm off to the town get some dehudifiers and other gear so hopefully that RH will be in control by tonight and those girls can mature in peace.
My microscope finally showed some amber, I think a day or two and I shall chop few main colas and see how the lower parts will develope after.

I post some pics later tonight.

Be well and be safe.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 30, 2009)

sounds like all is in order here parcero.  Glad to hear that you will be getting those dehumidifiers,, don't want to come this far just to lose it at the end.  Good luck and awaiting your pic update!


----------



## Parcero (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by lordhighlama.

Looks like something went wrong, these buds are lightweight??????????
Mierda
I dont know.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 30, 2009)

Potent yes,  but like feathers, no weight..


----------



## Parcero (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmmn, no good. 
I've been scraching my head to think why they came out like this, very light and dont really have any idea. It´s because of something but what?
What I´ve read is that some prefer to let the plants get really dry before harvesting to shorten the drying time, right? Now can the actual drying of a bud start while the plants havent been chopped yet, when the plant is still alive? I have this humidity problem going on sometime now and I've kept them quite dry for a while now so did they dry already? Or did they lack water so they didnt get heavy?This  drying already thing is one thing with what I've tried to consolate myself but I dont really buy it, cant really cheat myself to it. IMO they grew nice, green, bushy healthy looking and then this. They´re potent, yes and quite big aswell but why light like that, airy? Bothers me and if I cant pinpoint a reason to this I might end up doing the same thing unknowingly again next time and then I would be an ***.

I havent chopped them all yet. Not even one whole plant, just tops from few plants and as they dried they came soft, sponge like light.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 1, 2009)

hhmmmm...

Light and fluffy buds you say.  Sounds like the lighting would be the first thing to look at.  Refresh me again on the space of your grow and the lighting you used.

Edit :  ok just looked back to the beginning of your grow,, it looks like you ended up using (4) 400w hps lamps for flower in a 3.5sq m space.  Is this correct?  That would give you roughly 5950 lumens per sq ft.  Sounds sufficient,, but a 400w lamp can only penetrate a canopy so far before the light is ineffective.  Also the further away the light from the canopy the less lumens the plants are receiving.  Maybe if you aren't satisfied with your yield at the end of this grow you could look into upgrading to 600 or 1000w light's.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 1, 2009)

How many weeks into flower are they?
Sometimes they just take a little longer....it's amazing how much they can fatten up in the last week or two.
Hang in there dude....they look sweet


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi there Parcero, first of many congrats on your first grow! The fact you got to this stage on your first go always deserves mad props! Alot of people fail on there first grow because they don't research enough in the first place and when they run in to problems, by the time they find the answer it's too late. Read through the whole thread and you couldn't of done much else IMHO. I think you've done a brilliant job and I can't help but chuckle to myself with the lighting you've got set up  

My advice (im no expert mind) would be to have less lighting of better quality, in this I mean rather than having 3x 400w hps, i'd go for 2 600w's (although as you already have the 400's it would be costly to replace them). I only say this because the 600'w will penetrate further down and im sure I read somewhere that you get more lumens per watt with the 600's than you do with the 400's. I think your having the same issue I had with my first couple of grows, I was growing 3-4 plants with a 400w in 10L pots and they grew to be around 4ft tall and whilst it looked great the only real dense buds were at the top/main colas, all the rest, like you say were as light as a feather, especially when dried out. So for my next grow I intend on keeping them shorter, i'd rather have a short, 90% dense buds plant than a tall 50% dense/50% airy bud plant. Hope that makes some sense? Like i said im no expert though, i've just started a grow and even though im using 600's I still hope to have a finishing height of 3ft.

Great job again though, enjoy the fruits of your labour! :aok: 

p.s forget to add, getting dense buds isn't just about the light but I know it goes a fair way to helping. The best dense bud plants i've seen generally are from plants grown with air cooled hoods, this enables the light to be sometimes 6-8" away from the top of the canopy without burning 'em. A 600w air cooled light 8" away is far batter than a 1000w non air cooled light as it would have to be around 2ft away from the plants to stop heat burn. In turn this means the light intesitiy is lost the further the bulb is away from the plants. Sorry if you already knew this, just thought i'd try to explain where the bud light'ness is coming from. Everything else your doing seems to be just fine.


----------



## Parcero (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks to all replies.

My grow area is 2.3 squae meter and I have 3x 400w HPS lamps and two 150w HPS above. On every side I have two 5foot fluoro tubes. 
Lights been anywhere between 40cm to 22cm above the plants, depending of the heat. Cooler air I lowerd them, warmer I lifted. Outdoor temps do a lot to this in my room. Depending on that lapms could be close, fans blowing straight at or further up and less wind movement..


----------



## Parcero (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks to all replies.

My grow area is 2.3 squae meter and I have 3x 400w HPS lamps and two 150w HPS above. On every side I have two 5foot fluoro tubes. 
Lights been anywhere between 40cm to 22cm above the plants, depending of the heat. Cooler air I lowerd them, warmer I lifted. Outdoor temps do a lot to this in my room. Depending on that lapms could be close, fans blowing straight at or further up and less wind movement..


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 1, 2009)

I think your coverage is fine but not the penetration, personally I don't think fluoro's are much use for flowering but then thats just my view. How is the bud density on the top sites compared to the lower half? is there much difference? even when mine weren't great the top main cola still had a nice bit of weight to it, saying that once dried properly it was pretty light. Thing is, when you pick up a bag from the street it's rarely dried properly, they quick dry it so it's dry enough on the outside but still has moisture on the inside thus more weight & more $$..


----------



## Parcero (Dec 1, 2009)

All same man, density wise. I only cut maybe 1/3 of the bottom part of the main cola from 4 plants that looked in most need of and realised they hold no weight and afterwards 2 main colas from two different plants, light.
Odd, because before they seemed very heavy and hard and I saw one main cola collapse under my eyes, I was just tying a head upsidedown hangin lower branch when I noticed one main cola bending down, bending a bit more and then just gave up, snaped, not loose but totally lost ability to hold, bend upside donw like supercropped stem. Still they feel hard when you press them but light, light, light


----------



## Parcero (Dec 1, 2009)

Mind bogging...
I just had proper "second look" around the plants. I´m doubting it could be too much heat or lack of light. Can these get lighter by day? Man, I see new growth daily so them plants must be still alive but IMO they´re losing weight! Very tired by now but dont think I´m imagining this. A fresh bud, weight 1 once+ should not bend a main stem untill it breaks, correct?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2009)

great lookin' setup and very pretty buds man... if i were you, i'd install 4 1000w HPS's and try adding some bone meal to the top of the soil and water in...just my thoughts..still looks good though..


----------



## Parcero (Dec 3, 2009)

day 69

Thanks for dropping by PUFF MONKEY
I would prefer bigger lights myself aswell but all of these what I have now are free! Thats why I chose them.

New growht still, lightweight still. My scope says not ready.

Be well


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 3, 2009)

still time for them to fatten up,, keep hope friend your doing great!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 4, 2009)

hey you don't have any bugs do you???  any holes in the main stalk?  I was just wondering when you said that about the one bud just bending over and breaking if maybe you had a problem with a boring type bug, maybe boring into the main stem???...I don't know?  I have grown 3 setups flowered with 400w hps, and had nice hard compact buds...so your light should be sufficient, for as many as you have.  I have 600w now, but all it's really doing IMO is giveing me more sq ft to grow in.  I also have a/c hoods though and am able to keep my light 8 to 10 " away....I don't know buddy..cause the NL#5 I have is nice tight compact bud...just trying to help you look for something you maybe missed?

Look close at your stems and see if you have any small holes going through them


----------



## Parcero (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks lordhighlama for your encouraging words. I try to keep hope but I seem to fail momentarily. I not totally satisfied but I have given up beating myself for this one. Something went wrong, maybe it's the sum of all things that happened, maybe bad seed, maybe something else. Theres  nothing I can do to it at the moment just have to try again later.
Interested to hear how others will do with the clones from these ones. If it's genetics I suppose they get same kind of plants.

legalize_freedom thanks for you visit. I havent seen any holes in the stems and havent had bugs excluding fruitflies and some spiders. IMO aswell 400w HPS is capable of growing nice buds and the other NL's what I've come across has been a good smoke and yieldy plants but not these ones.. 

Well they still grow and look good if you ask me but still hold no weight. 
About 4 weeks ago I tought


----------



## Parcero (Dec 5, 2009)

odd could not continue on writing on that post, will finish it here...

...ago I thougt they were close getting ready and I flushed them. They showed sings of N def. wich is supposed to be normal in this stage. Since that it´s been only water, I was kind of advised to do this so I did. Who would have thougt that they would not finish in two weeks, or three. It's *day 71* now ,still growing and not ready. They're turning purple now aswell. Now I think that maybe I should have kept feeding them but there was no way for me knowing that they would not ripen. They've been in this def. stage for a long time now and by today it's more than just N they lack!!
Now what?

ooooooh Judas, what a grow it's been


----------



## Parcero (Dec 5, 2009)

weird thing I found out is that the're less sticky than before?
Maybe I just give them full water tonight, bit bloom and alc-a-mic aswell and leave to that, chop when next time dry....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

I dunno what to tell ya bud....seems strange because they look beautiful...I don't understand why they would have no weight.  Where did you get your seeds from, who is the breeder?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 5, 2009)

I would give them a feed and wait for a few amber tric's before flush again.  Looks like they are still putting on mass and are hungry for some food.


----------



## Parcero (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi there lordhighlama and legalize_freedom and thanks for your comments.
This sure is strange! I dont know what to think of this anymore.
I ordered the seeds from weedseedshop.com. They did not come in breeders packet, instead in a small plastic bag. The only other thing enclosed was sensi's stuff so I asume that they're from sensi's. These were the smallest seeds I ever seen! Laters I needed to check again some info so I visited sensi's site to check whats the score, you know me thinking thats where they came  from and found out that Sensi sells fem. Northern Lights from White Label. So to be honest I only know from where I ordered them.
Do you know anything about weedseedshop?

There they still are, over 10 weeks in flower. I think this is quite long for indica. They're still growing and looking great albeit now with yellowing leaves. Just this morning I was pleased when I found bright green healthy looking new growth in my biggest plant, made me think that I cant be doing all that bad if that still happens and that the plant is healthy. Big buds galore, yeah I like the way they look. But by now you maybe already know, no weight. Me? Genetics? I try not to stress myself with that too much anymore, done that enough by now. When a clone is done I maybe find out something, maybe not.

I decidet to give them plenty of water and a small feed.

Bom


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 5, 2009)

don't have any experience with weeseedshop always have used attitude... no help there.

All in all though if your not gonna sell this then does it really matter the weight you get out of it.  You'll still have plenty of stoney buds to smoke.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

hmmm I've never done business with weedseed either...my guess is that they are just takeing longer than normal to mature, if your still getting new growth...well then they are not done...lol.  They may pack on some weight yet, be patient, and give them a dose of mollasses, and kelp...a good sugar boost now is just what it needs, that will help to harden them up a little I would think...good luck bud!


----------



## Parcero (Dec 7, 2009)

lordhighlama, legalize_freedom thanks for visiting.

It´s a brand new day, same old situation.

Will all growing stop when they´re ready? Because now I'm eying them thrics and not all are amber and there's some new grow appearing on some buds. Them calyxes have swollen big and in some the pistil coming out has turned brown and/but in some theres new pistils pushing out. I did chop some of them last night, I got in my mind that maybe they're ready and I just dont know it and that I am over cooking them a the moment. I took the most "fried" ones. Later I thought again that new growth thing and left half still standing full. You see, I dont know. Been thinking that harvesting window aswell, 2weeks for indicas...
What does an over cooked plant look like? 


I have to leave this country very soon and the growroom is still growing plants. I'm gonna be very busy later if this aint ready soon and I actually cant leave before they come down.  Man , that would be bad ; do a 4month soil grow and never even see it finish, leave it all behind for nothing, no way. Maybe I have to overstay my visit... but I'm overstaying already haa haa!!

A good day to everyone


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 7, 2009)

dang buddy that is a nice looking cola... don't worry to much about pistlils turning color on you just keep an eye on those tric's if you are starting to see some amber now you know your getting close.  When are you looking to harvest?  How much amber you wanting to get?


----------



## Parcero (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment lordhighlama.



> dang buddy that is a nice looking cola... don't worry to much about pistlils turning color on you just keep an eye on those tric's if you are starting to see some amber now you know your getting close. When are you looking to harvest? How much amber you wanting to get?



Well, I was hoping to chop the rest of them down tonight but I've been encouraged enough now to focus mainly on how the trichs are so I go by them. The ones I cut last night had somewhat 50%+ amber and the plant(3) had turned purple so I decidet to put them down. 
I want a proper couchlock and still kind a hoping that maybe they finally store weight in these last days..


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 7, 2009)

ahh yes gotta love that good ol' couch lock high.  Sounds like with almost 50% amber you will be there soon enough!  So you are taking a hiatus from growing for a while after you finish this one up?  Traveling for a while?


----------



## Parcero (Dec 7, 2009)

> So you are taking a hiatus from growing for a while after you finish this one up?  Traveling for a while?



Something like that yes. I'm a homeless traveller and it's time to leave. In the light of this new information I just got next grow will be in couple of months time but far from here on the southern hemisphere. Change from arctic to tropic, nice!

:48:


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 7, 2009)

rite on sounds like a change is just what you are looking for,, wish you luck on your travel my friend!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 8, 2009)

Parcero...I want to go to the southern hemisphere...it's too dang cold here!  Your almost done...I like my weed at 25 to 50% amber...but I like a head high..I usually do it a little at a time, some at 25-30% some at 50% and the reast at 75%...the stuff that is mostly amber i give to my brother...he likes to be laid back.  That stuff sure looks good to me...do you have a way to weigh that cola you took a picture of?  I was just wondering if you were expecting it to weigh like an apple or something...cause it sure looks good!


----------



## Parcero (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for visiting lordhighlama and legalize_freedom

Yes, IMO too they look good aswell and I can tell you they taste good and come with potent, hold no weight. I bought a proper scale and that cola in the pics was only something around 65g+, so quite light.


I discovered like a dead patch in one of the main colas. Died piece of bud, dry and brown and looking like it was spreading onwards. I chopped it down, found no bugs, or mold, found nothing.

Checked them trichs again and again, morning and evening and not yet.

It's day 75 flora, but I have no pic now, sorry.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

That's some very nice looking bud Parcero!   I like Legalize Freedoms method...  For me when to harvest comes down to watching for a point of diminishing returns in the flowering growth.  Some strains keep putting on the new clear trichs and white pistils until the end but if you watch for when the vast majority of trichs are cloudy and you have your desired percentage of amber trichs you'll be harvesting your plant at the peak of potency.  The more amber you wait for the more couchlock and sedating your bud will be.

Peace!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 8, 2009)

65 grams doesn't sound that light for that bud... seems relatively normal for a cola that size to me.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 8, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> 65 grams doesn't sound that light for that bud... seems relatively normal for a cola that size to me.[/quote
> 
> Thats what I'm thinking to...could it be possable that maybe you are expecting more weight, than is generally achieved?  That was what I meant when I said that about weighing the same as an apple...or any piece of fruit for that matter...maybe your expectations are too high??  I think 65g is very fair weight for one cola!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone seen or heard from Parcero?  I hope all is okay...he said something about moving, and then pooof he was gone.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 21, 2009)

ya I hope he was able to harvest before he vanished.  But last we heard from him he was afraid he might not be able to.  

hope all is ok for you parcero!


----------



## Parcero (Jan 3, 2010)

Alive!!!!

I'll tell you all about in no time. Please wait an other day.

Viruses and stuff


Bom


----------



## Parcero (Jan 6, 2010)

Right on folks, lots of thing has happened in a months time. Dont really know where to start but I try to keep it short.

One day at the end of the grow when them girls seemed like never to ripe and had been without proper nuting for over a month except the little I gave them some days back I felt that  I need to feed them good and I did.
Man did they love it! Nearly 11weeks of flowering and every bud had new growth on it and they were at they prime. My hopes where skyhigh again!

My earlier complains and worries of them buds being light were based on slightly incorrect experiences and stuff like that. Seen buds heavier and of course I wanted those kind aswell. Also the the buds and couple of main colas I chopped down earlier where clearly not ready and didnt manage to hold on the weight as they dried, they lost almost 80% of the weight. So with this info i worried the rest to be same. You were right legalize_freedom, I expected too much but was also about to discover a great development and triumph.

Now, excatly at day 77 of flowering I was making a joint from that dried out brown spot I discovered from plant number 4 earlier and a tiny bloody seed fell to the mixing bowl! So thats it, f*** thrics turning amber anymore, hope I'm not too late already! So down they have to come at once and  that night turned into harvesting. Luckily the only other person outside of this forum was around and we trimmed them all happily untill small hours!

Man there was a lot of weed! What a glorious sight!And now to the best part, they held weight when they dried!!!!! Yeehaa, I did it! I grew succesfully very nice marijuana plants from seeds. I'm happy indeed.
17 plants fed with biobizz nutes and one without, the Rent only water for her, just over 2,2sqr meters, 24sqr feet or so and it yielded dry over 1,2kg!
I say not too bad for a first time grower and worrier,huh?

Now theres a beach right next to me and sun is shining. On my way to the next growing location, already quite near the equator line but not below it yet. Time to chill, got some local sativa yesterday!

BOM!:48:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 6, 2010)

:woohoo: :clap: 

glad to hear you were satisfied with the end result.  Also good to see you around again.  Sounds like the move was successful. 

Take care... :ciao:


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 6, 2010)

:holysheep:  You must have a huge suitcase 

Glad to hear you pulled in a bumper crop :farm:  

Enjoy the beach dude


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice. Glad to see you made it through. Any pics?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

Parcero, So Happy to see that you are safe...you had me a little worried when you were just gone like that without a word.  I was afraid you maybe were crammed into a jail cell somewhere!  Glad to hear that everything worked out for you!  Congrats on the harvest...now tell us more about the local sativa!  You gonna grow some?  Glad your safe and all is well!


----------



## Parcero (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for visiting lama,cunga, mist and legalize.

I had some pics but not with me anymore. I decidet that traveling over intenational borders with grow pics of marijuna aint that good idea so I left them behind.

Local sativa. No I'm only enjoying it not growing it. The legendary thai sticks doesnt come anymore in sticks, instead they press them into hard bricks nowadays. Very woody smell, quite hars taste but it works and is enjoyable. Have to say I miss it because in my current location 5g of that stuff will put you at the end off the rope, no questons asked, they hang you so I'm with out smoke now till I leave this country.

Next grow in new location should start next month or early april. Most likely it will be multi strain and both in- and outdoors.

Sorry that replying to this took so long but you know, sea, sand, sun and girls got me distracted:hubba:

Be well everybody and be safe

BOM


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 27, 2010)

Not bad thats superb i wish i got that amount parcero and once budrot starts its best for future referance to chop the whole plants as it is spores that will go airborne and spread to the rest of your plants.

anyway congrats man

t4


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 3, 2010)

bummer BOM... sounds like some rather harsh laws on mj where ur at right now.  At least u will have something to look forward to when you make ur next move though.


----------

